# Smoking public place ban



## adamronchi (Dec 10, 2009)

Smoking will be prohibited at all places to which the public has access, including auditoriums, health nstitutions,government buildings, restaurants, courts, public conveyances, public transport, stadiums, railway stations, bus stops, workplaces, shopping malls, refreshment rooms, discotheques, pubs and airport lounges. The ban will not cover open spaces.Union Health Minister Anbumani Ramadoss has welcomed the Supreme Court order declining to stay the Centre?s notification prohibiting smoking. He described the ban as a major step towards providing a smoke-free atmosphere and protecting non-smokers from passive smoking.He said he had personally written to Governors, Chief Ministers, Health Ministers and Members of Parliament to ensure effective implementation of the ban.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah, that's usual,isn`t it?


----------

